# Socket Kommunikation



## kleen (1. Mrz 2005)

Hallo

Ich habe eine Socket Verbindung Client <--> Server.  Nun möchte ich einzelne Zeichen vom Client an den Server senden. Der Server hört an dem belegten Port und sollte dann die Zeichen schrittweise empfangen... Wie mach ich das? Kann mir jemand weiter helfen?

(Der Client ist die ganze Zeit mit dem Server verbunden und schickt ab und zu Daten)

Cheers


----------



## meez (1. Mrz 2005)

PrintWriter?


----------



## Sky (1. Mrz 2005)

InputStream und OutputStream...


----------



## foobar (1. Mrz 2005)

Benutz doch mal die Suche.


----------

